# Wo sind die CSS maps gespeichert?



## JereMe (3. September 2006)

Kurze Frage: Wo sind die Standart CSS (Counter Strike: Source) Maps gespeichert, also in welchem Ordner. Ich habe das Problem das die Karte Dust2 warum auch immer nicht mit der original Version übereinstimmt. Ich brauche den Speicherort damit ich sie löschen und neu runterladen kann.

Danke schonma im vorraus

MfG
JereMe


----------



## WEED-FROM-HELL (6. September 2006)

Pass auf, eigentlich ganz einfach:
ich gebe dir einen Pfad an ok^^ gehe auf folgende ordner
1.gehe auf programme
2.valve
3.steam
4.SteamApps
5.(ordner, der nach deinen steam Accountname benannt wurde)
6.Counter-Strike-source
7.cstrike
8.maps^^
Bitte, schreib mal ob es geklappt hat^^


----------



## Onlinestate (6. September 2006)

Vielleicht hättest du dazuschreiben sollen, dass da nur die Custom-Maps gespeichert werden.
Die Standard-Maps sind nämlich in den *.gcf Dateien. Ich würde aber nicht die Datei löschen, geschweige denn die Map aus der Datei rausnehmen.

Machs dir doch einfacher und nimm die Datenintegritätsprüfung (siehe Sig).
Langsam müsste sich das doch mal rumgesprochen haben ... -_-


----------



## JereMe (19. September 2006)

Onlinestate am 06.09.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Machs dir doch einfacher und nimm die Datenintegritätsprüfung (siehe Sig).
> Langsam müsste sich das doch mal rumgesprochen haben ... -_-



Jo, danke! Das hat gefunzt

THX! MfG
JereMe


----------

